# Garage flooring



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

My garage floor is currently concrete thats been painted red by the previous owner, it's ok but I would like a new floor. I measured the garage and I have 16SQ meters, I've seen this on eBay is it really up to the job for the price?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351208790859

I put the car in the garage but if things change would it be ok?

Anyone used if so please can you spot pics


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure how these compare but saw them today - http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ga...ment/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

anything to do with rolson will be total crap , proper garage floor tiles are expensive, after my build the floor will have to wait just under a grand for the size of mine


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it depends how much "weather" you'll get. I have an old up and over
door and the draught below it blows in leaves and dust. I have laid the Rolson
floor bought from Halfords and for £70 I have a bargain. See this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have this type of flooring in my garage and have done for the past 2.5 years. I recommend spray carpet adhesive underneath to keep them in place as they do expand/contract with the weather. They take abuse quite well i.e. Indentations from my car wheels will naturally come back after a short period of time.
They don't like weld spatter :doublesho but then you wouldn't expect it to. Great to kneel on as they are so soft. Also just fitted out our mobile workshop with them and the engineers think they look and feel great. I say go for it - the cost isn't that great even if it is temporary.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers guys, I'm having a electric roller garage door installed before Christmas so this will seal the garage from any weather etc, as the garage is integral other than the front wall all the other walls have heated rooms next to them. 

I'll give these a go as you say for the cost it's not going to break the bank


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The links above show mats intended for standing on only and are of no use in a garage unless you plan to leave the car outside. Proper garage flooring thickness is normally somewhere between 4mm-7mm thick and made of a hard pliable plastic which will take the weight of the car and not leave indentations.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a look at this: http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749

A little more expensive and a 5% surcharge if your not a Costco member but does include delivery.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

jolls said:


> Have a look at this: http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749
> 
> A little more expensive and a 5% surcharge if your not a Costco member but does include delivery.


Will this stand up to cars driving on it.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> Will this stand up to cars driving on it.


It marketed as garage flooring and shows a picture of a car wheel and tyre on it so I would think so. Costco customer services are usually helpful if you need confirmation.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Costco flooring is perfect for your needs, I bought some a few years ago before I laid my floor tiles and had it under my ramp and it stood up well to every day use, it is now in the other garage and still looks great


























There's a thread here about the Costco flooring


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> I think it depends how much "weather" you'll get. I have an old up and over
> door and the draught below it blows in leaves and dust. I have laid the Rolson
> floor bought from Halfords and for £70 I have a bargain. See this thread
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have exactly the same garage, door and everything except mine is slightly longer.

What did you do at the bottom of the walls to seal, is that just concreted and painted black?


----------

